# Neues Mainboard...was muss ich beachten



## MF (27. Juni 2002)

hi ho

ich habe nen neues Mainboard allerdings bevor ich dieses instaliere würde ich gerne wissen was ich beim instalieren des teils beachten muss...wich es einbaue ist mir klar aber um  eventuelle überraschungen vor zu beugen würde ich gerne wissen ob es notwendig ist das OS neu zu instalieren sprich entweder komplett neu oder ob es reicht es nur drüber zu instalieren, so zu sagen eine reperatur instalation?

mein OS ist WinXP Professionel
mein altes board war ein Epox 8KTA3 (ist hops gegangen, na ja fast die ramm steckplätze drehen durch wenn ich mehr als einen riegen reinhaue)
mein neues board ist ein MSI K7T Turbo2


thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Freaky (28. Juni 2002)

also im prinzip ist es simpel,

zunächst solltest du die neuen mainboard treiber installieren (auf dem alten board) z.b. 4in1 von via bei dem msi.
dann im abgesichertem modus (F8) starten und unter dem geräte manager die systemkomponenten deinstallieren (ide-controller + alle systemkompo. (z.b. sis oder intel) )
runterfahren....neues mainboard rein wieder im abgesichertem modus...
evtl. will xp neu aktiviert werden ist aber kein problem geht auch telefonisch (getestet)
sollte bis hier her keine probleme aufgetaucht sein kannst du xp normal starten.

tritt aber wenn du das neue board eingebaut hast ein fehler auf (blue SCREEN) von wegen entfernen sie die neue hardware oder prüfen sie ob ein virus drauf ist. dann mußt du mit der xp cd-rom booten und die wiederherstellungskonsole benutzen danach funzt es dann wieder.
aber denke nicht das dieser fehler auftritt da du ja die neuen ide treiber schon installiert hast.



bis im sommer
freaky


----------

